# Prosecutors use grand jury as investigation of Andrew McCabe intensifies



## Doc7505 (Sep 6, 2018)

Prosecutors use grand jury as investigation of Andrew McCabe intensifies
Prosecutors use grand jury as investigation of Andrew McCabe intensifies
Federal prosecutors have for months been using a grand jury to investigate former FBI deputy director Andrew McCabe — an indication the probe into whether he misled officials exploring his role in a controversial media disclosure has intensified, two people familiar with the matter said.
The grand jury has summoned more than one witness, the people said, and the case is ongoing...... 
The presence of the grand jury shows prosecutors are treating the matter seriously, locking in the accounts of witnesses who might later have to testify at a trial. 
They have also disputed Comey’s account of his interactions with McCabe, asserting Comey knew McCabe was authorizing engagement with reporters. Prosecutors interviewed Comey in the case earlier this year.

~~~~~~
Can we expect a McCabe Perp walk soon? It will be splendid and monumental only if  followed by his seditious coconspirators Brennan, Clapper, Lynch, Comey, Strzok, Ohr nd his wife, Clinton and Obama...
I really hope that the POTUS/Sessions feud is a ploy to distract MSM while the real prosecutorial work is ongoing. We'll know soon enough. The one thing that gives me comfort is POTUS occasionally reminding us...'its all going to be ok, folks...hang tough'.
I understand that Trump may soon declassify documents regarding Spygate along with all the attached 302's. 
Hmm..., Good thing McCabe a Democrat. Our Fifth Columnist biased modern journalism is all about burying facts harmful to Democrats. If he was a Republican, this would be front page news.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 7, 2018)

It's about time.  The DOJ is finally acting on the US IG's recommendation to indict former FBI Deputy Director McCabe.

Now the Conspirators are facing investigations, grand jury, and indictments!

McCabe already testified Comey committed Perjury...will he completely 'flip' and expose the anti-Trump Conspiracy even more, like Oher did in his testimony to Congress?

Former FBI official McCabe under grand jury probe: report

_Federal prosecutors have impaneled a grand jury to investigate former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe following the Department of Justice inspector general’s report alleging that McCabe approved a media disclosure to advance his personal interests._


----------



## william the wie (Sep 7, 2018)

The witch hunt appears to be unraveling.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 7, 2018)

Let’s see the whole gang put under oath to testify.

I’d love to see who contradicts whom.

The moment they realized they picked the WRONG Michael Cohen who was in Prague, I wish I could have seen their faces.

Same name, same birthday, wrong guy.  Trumps Cohen never went to Prague.  Oops!

Tsk tsk, letting civilians query the Metadata unfettered to set up Trump.

That seems very Nazi or Soviet, doesn’t it?

Who is the real Nazi?

This is going to be fantastic to watch.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 7, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> It's about time.  The DOJ is finally acting on the US IG's recommendation to indict former FBI Deputy Director McCabe.
> 
> Now the Conspirators are facing investigations, grand jury, and indictments!
> 
> ...



When are your rubes going to learn...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 7, 2018)

Why wouldn’t liberals want corruption flushed out of the FBI?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 7, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Let’s see the whole gang put under oath to testify.
> 
> I’d love to see who contradicts whom.
> 
> ...



It will be very interesting to watch and see if a grand jury will find anything.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 7, 2018)

Claudette said:


> It will be very interesting to watch and see if a grand jury will find anything.


They already have evidence.  The US IG recommended McCabe's indictment after his investigation.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 7, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > It will be very interesting to watch and see if a grand jury will find anything.
> ...



Should be very interesting and insightful.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 7, 2018)

As mentioned, McCabe already feels like he has been thrown under the bus by Comey and responded by declaring under oath Comey lied.

Getting McCabe to 'flip' and rat out the whole Conspiracy - potentially exposing Obama's connection to the conspiracy evidence already shows included Brennan, Clapper, Holder, Lynch, Rosenstein, Comey, McCabe, & Strzok - would be HISTORIC...and freakin' awesome!

 lol

As I began saying months ago after every time the conspirators attempted to do something and it ended up blowing up in their faces - *'BOOMERANG!'*


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 7, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> As mentioned, McCabe already feels like he has been thrown under the bus by Comey and responded by declaring under oath Comey lied.
> 
> Getting McCabe to 'flip' and rat out the whole Conspiracy - potentially exposing Obama's connection to the conspiracy evidence already shows included Brennan, Clapper, Holder, Lynch, Rosenstein, Comey, McCabe, & Strzok - would be HISTORIC...and freakin' awesome!
> 
> ...


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 7, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > As mentioned, McCabe already feels like he has been thrown under the bus by Comey and responded by declaring under oath Comey lied.
> ...



How many times and in how many more threads are you going to post that same childish, silly cartoon in response to Obama's conspirators beginning to be indicted for their exposed / proven crimes, snowflake?


If you want to post an 'appropriate' meme - for you, it would be THIS:


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 7, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



I will keep posting it till one of your 1000 "We have them now" threads turns out to be correct.  You make like 5 of these same basic threads a day and have been doing so as long as I have been on this forum, and not a one of them has ever worked out the way you claimed it all would.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 7, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> I will keep posting it till one of your 1000 "We have them now" threads turns out to be correct.



I don't do _'we have him now'_ posts, my little confused snowflake. That has been you and your fellow butt-hurt election results deniers for the last 2 years. I just posted McCabe, one of the conspirators, is now facing a Grand Jury for his crimes identified by the US IG in his report. I did not say he would NOT be protected by the large number of very powerful and influential Democrats who stand to lose A LOT if McCabe 'flips'.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 7, 2018)

I guess Sessions likes his job


----------



## Care4all (Sep 7, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > It will be very interesting to watch and see if a grand jury will find anything.
> ...


No he didn't....  the IG did not even accuse him of "falsification to the FBI or IG investigator", he was accused of "lack of Candor" by the IG, and lack of Candor is a level below "lying/falsification to the FBI etc.".....  in general, in lack of candor accusations the employee is reprimanded or disciplined, and not fired.
_
*Falsification and Lack of Candor are Quite Distinct*

The Court explained that falsification and lack of candor are distinct charges. Generally speaking, falsification involves an affirmative misrepresentation and requires intent to deceive. Lack of candor, on the other hand, is a broader and more flexible concept. The Court said that lack of candor need not involve an affirmative misrepresentation; failure to disclose something that, in the circumstances, should have been disclosed may suffice. *The Court added that unlike the case with falsification, lack of candor does not require intent to deceive.*

Can Federal Employees Be Disciplined For "Lack Of Candor"?_

McCabe HELPED Trump in the election by leaking to the press about an investigation in to the Clinton Foundation...that it was still going on and had not ended.

As the Deputy director, he actually had the power to release  so called 'leaks', so he did not break the rules on that at all...

but, he was not completely forth coming about it....  that's what he got in trouble for....

Seems to me, it is the Trump Administration with emphasis on Trump himself, that is turning our Justice department in to a tool for the President/ Dictator to punish his perceived enemies, like in any good Banana Republic!  

In other words, using it for all of his phony witch hunts, that he is ACTUALLY doing, while he claims it is others doing it to him.  He really is an awful person, inside and out....  and for the life of me, I do not understand how any person, can not see this and admit to this?


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2018)

william the wie said:


> The witch hunt appears to be unraveling.


Try 'Back-Firing'....


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 7, 2018)

Odd that this thread doesn't have much action.

This is fucking HUGE.

#2 at the FBI under Obama might go to prison for corruption?

OUCH!


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2018)

easyt65 said:
			
		

> Getting McCabe to 'flip' and rat out the whole Conspiracy - potentially exposing Obama's connection to the conspiracy evidence already shows included Brennan, Clapper, Holder, Lynch, Rosenstein, Comey, McCabe, & Strzok - would be HISTORIC...and freakin' awesome!


If That's Where The Evidence Leads
And That's Where It Goes
Then They Should Follow Through

Them's The Rules !!

Gee, That Would Be Bigger Than WATERGATE
Obama's A Private Citizen Now
Does That Mean He Can Be Indicted And Prosecuted ??

The 'World Citizen' Has Always Prefered Living Abroad
(If Illegals Can Dream, So Can I...)


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2018)

Care4all said:
			
		

> Seems to me, it is the Trump Administration with emphasis on Trump himself, that is turning our Justice department in to a tool for the President/ Dictator to punish his perceived enemies


Name 'Em...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 7, 2018)

Care4all said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




You are PROJECTING.

McCabe to face a Grand Jury?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 7, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


???

Yep, which is ridiculous and vindictive and uncalled for, IF IT IS just ALL ABOUT the lack of candor regarding leaking the Clinton foundation was still under investigation and not being forth coming when questioned.

If other things are involved of alleged criminal nature, then there should be a grand jury....determining if true or not...  and whether charges should be drawn.


----------



## DJT for Life (Sep 7, 2018)

Let's not forget that the WH staff is doing the prelim work
to declassify the 4 FISA  warrants.

In the end that maybe a bigger bombshell than the McCabe GJ.

That'll give Trump "cause" to fire Rosenstein.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 7, 2018)

merged


----------



## william the wie (Sep 7, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> Let's not forget that the WH staff is doing the prelim work
> to declassify the 4 FISA  warrants.
> 
> In the end that maybe a bigger bombshell than the McCabe GJ.
> ...



Proof positive of a partisan secret police like the KGB but the Ds don't care as the convenient trail of bodies the Clintons have left is of zero concern despite the KGB being more law abiding.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 7, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > I will keep posting it till one of your 1000 "We have them now" threads turns out to be correct.
> ...



Generally, when a person is called to appear before a Grand Jury, they already have concrete proof of his guilt. It's just a matter of reeling in the rest of the gang.


----------

